# Exiting the Hobby Sale SM/codex/books



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Just as the title states I am moving out of WH 40K, I haven't put paint to model or mini to table in over a year so I'm selling my minis. First round will be my SM Company, officers and elites. I am Also selling several books I have read and have just taken up shelf space. Prices with the pictures, message me with questions and offers. I am not going to trade as I am not getting back into the hobby (i hope). 



























Dev squad, x2 ML and x2 LC rest of marines including Sgt have bolters. 
Close up shows modeling and paint, neither are master class or even close, all GW paints easily stripped with 409 or equivalent. Mold lines not removed for ANY models. Primed black then painted. 













Command options, Chaplain with Jet Pack, based with simple rocks, Also an Emperor's Champion with jetpack. Based grass. Both are pewter and primed black. 







Dreadnought - not finished painting came from Assault on Black Reach Box set. 













Prolly my favorite model ever created, Chaplain in terminator armour. 

More to follow as I get photos taken. 

I have a full battle company 
15 Termie
5 bike + bike chaplain
12 scouts 
8 rhinos (old school) 
x2 LR crusader and regular 
Whirlwind (old model)
Drop pod (doors not open) 
Command squad
Company master 
Company Captain 

Let me know I"ll kee posting as stuff get photographed.


----------

